# Fat Puppies, Small litter



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

First of all, congratulations on a safe and healthy delivery for mom and pups. I see that mom, is a standard; is that correct? Who was the sire, and how was he chosen? Was he your dog? What were the "tests and confirmations" that were recommended and prior to breeding?

Were you asking if she may have been bred more than once or planning on breeding her on her very next heat? I was a little confused on that, because I know you had x-rays and knew there were just two in the litter. Sorry, I am going through an illness right now, and I probably am just not understanding very well right now.

She looks like a lovely girl, and I am soooo happy that all went well for you. That must be a great relief for you to be past the delivery.


----------



## sharper (Oct 6, 2011)

Stella, had thyroid, hips, cerf all tested and cleared before we bred. The breeding was planned before that but I wanted to wait until she was 3 to have tests done because I know of some who tested at 2 then at three had issues. The Dog is not mine and was chosen for attributes I wanted to improve on as well as his color and proximity to me. My girl is a house dog and I was not about to leave her somewhere. 
I know there are different oppinions on back to back breedings but have been told several breeders and her vet that since she is 3, very healthy and only had two pups that back to back would be comletely appropriate, her heats are about 10 months apart. What I am asking in regards to breeding is since she had a such a small litter for Standards and we did the progesterone so know we covered her during ovulation, can we expect another small litter or could it be greatly different next time? 
Other questions is if anyone who has breed standards and only had a pup or two had any issues with ther fat but happy puppies?


----------

